
Fury at 'Bodega' tech startup that aims to put corner shops out of business - edward
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/sep/13/tech-startup-bodega-corner-stores
======
DrScump
Once the door is open, what stops the "buyer" from just grabbing _everything_
of value? It appears to be like a hotel MiniBar concept but with no way to
check inventory after a customer departs, resulting in shrinkage.

Another risk is that even an honest buyer can get blamed/charge for subsequent
theft.

------
illuminati1911
So what if it puts them out of business? Being afraid of that just means that
the corner shops really have nothing extra to offer compared to this except
the unnecessary human labour costs.

This is nothing more than normal competition in free market.

